# Cannot clean glass or mirrors



## mickwire (Nov 14, 2009)

I recently purchased a 85 golf which had been sitting in some lady's yard for years. I have it running just fine but is water stained(?) on all the windows. 
I have tried water stain remover, amonia, and even brake cleaner, but havent seen any progress.
A friend of mine told me to use steel whool, but i dont want to scratch the windows... 
If anyone has any ideas I would greatly appreciate them


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Cannot clean glass or mirrors (mickwire)*

You need to determine what the stains are made of. Hard water stains are usually either rust (which removes with a product called Rust Aid, available at Home Depot/Lowes), or calcium deposits (which remove with a product called CLR or Lime Away, found with the toilet bowl cleaners).
Theoretically CLR should remove rust as well, but I prefer Rust Aid because I know it works. 
Use the following method to apply it. Get a chunk of cloth rag (old white T-shirt), wet the rag with your product, and let it sit on the glass for 10 minutes. Wipe up any drops and runs that want to run down the glass toward the paint with a separate rag. Rust Aid will clean the paint, but I don't know about CLR or Lime Away and how they effect paint.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Cannot clean glass or mirrors (mickwire)*

Cerium Oxide, available locally or on-line in paste and powder form.
The choice is yours, but you need to make it a paste if you want to clean your glass.
http://www.ehow.com/how_488866....html


----------

